# alpine mrv-f345



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi i came across a alpine mrv-f345 that has not been used. I want to know how good of a amp it is. I heard some where that they are ok for sq installs and that they where underrated, the guy says that he will take a $100.00 for the amp I want to know if it would be worth it or not. Any help would be appreciated.
.


----------



## rashk$ (Dec 29, 2014)

is their anyone out their that can give me any info on this amp


----------



## Right to Vape (Feb 2, 2020)

The amp is a real good clear amp for powering your 2 front and 2 rear factory speaker slots that you have replaced with a much better speaker . This would not be the amp to use if you were going for powering 2 subs or even 1 sub . The amp may get hot if not vented properly because the little fan inside the unit is almost always bad by the time second hand use gets it hooked up.


----------

